

Show HN: Alert Notes - natural language reminders app for iPhone - meat-eater

Our app just went live on the iOS App Store yesterday. No App Store reviews yet, so was wondering if I can get some feedback here. We've had previous feedback from beta testers and app review sites and it's been mostly positive so far. The app's website is http://alertnotesapp.com/
======
togasystems
The app looks neat... few questions:

Did you roll your own natural language parser?

Have you thought of doing a freemium version? $2.99 might be a game killer for
a lot of people.

------
fabiandesimone
Clickable: <http://alertnotesapp.com/>

